# How To Make M&P Base -  Some Questions...



## RedBeanBear (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello! I'm curious about something & am hoping you good people of the SMF can help  ... 

I currently make melt & pour soaps with a base bought from a popular M&P provider. I produce large quantities of soap and really enjoy the good quality of our M&P base we use...unfortunately, as with many companies, my M&P provider is feeling the ill effects of the rise in oil prices, which means they're raising their prices of base, which means my soaps each went up by a few cents...  :shock: 

I know, I know, a few cents shouldn't be that big of a deal, right? But every cent does add up when you're running your own business! 

So, my question is, I have the ingredients of course of what my soap base is composed of. I am wondering if it would be worth my time and $$ (which, I have a lot of time, as all of my time is put towards my business) to start making my own m&p soap base  -  what is the procedure? Would that be considered hot process, cold process, or a different process all together? 

I have more questions, but this is a start for now...don't want to get too confusing on my first post! Thanks for reading & I welcome any comments...


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 12, 2011)

Go take a look at Miller soap online. There are some instructions there to make your own glycerin base. I've tried it, but the base is amber in color and hard to add certain colorants to.


----------



## RedBeanBear (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you, Irena. I would like to use the soap ingredients my M&P base includes... coconut, an organic palm, safflower, vegetable glycerin...it's a low sweat m&p base. We also have silicon molds we pour our soap in to - right now it takes about an hour for the soap to cure enough for us to "pop them out" and hang them to further cure. 

The site you suggested does not appear to have my answers, but thank you for replying!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 12, 2011)

It's there. You just need to scroll down a bit. http://www.millersoap.com/glycerinsoap.html
Low sweat would be harder to copy since you need special equipment to remove some of the extra glycerin.

PS. Handmade transparent soap is not as easily remeltable as a regular MP base. It will get rubbery.


----------

